# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  New Podcast starts this Saturday!  Don't miss this!

## Herp_Herp_hooray

Our new podcast starts this Saturday July 7th 2012 @10 pm est.  Listen in as we talk with Brian Barczyk from BHB Enterprises and Snakebytes.tv, tune in and hear about Brian's new project and hear what else he has going on!  You can download and subscribe to us in iTunes, search Herp Herp Hooray. You can also item on our player on our website, www.rossireptiles.com or http//:Herp_Herp_Hooray.Buzzsprout.com please feel free to share us with you friends :Wink: 




Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

http://www.apple.com/search/?q=Herp+...sec=ipoditunes

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Here is a teaser for this Saturday. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rbWh...e_gdata_player

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Who's listening tonight??

----------


## Vypyrz

I'll check it out...

----------


## Vypyrz

Good job on the podcast...  :Good Job:

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Thank you!! Open to criticism, public speaking is one of my biggest fears and writing. Well, it's one of my biggest weakness.  So I'm open to suggestions :Smile:

----------


## ChrisS

Great show, just finished listening. Please keep this up as long as possible I really enjoy listening to podcasts in my car. Are you planning on doing this weekly, or any kind of schedule? Again great work and keep it coming.

----------


## BPLuvr

I listened to the whole thing while browsing around the web and thought it was really good.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Vypyrz

> Thank you!! Open to criticism, public speaking is one of my biggest fears and writing. Well, it's one of my biggest weakness.  So I'm open to suggestions


I would suggest interacting with your guests more. Make it more of a back and forth between you and your guest. You could also announce your topics and guests a couple of weeks in advance, and have listeners e-mail or post questions on the topic, such as," Cindy Lou Who, from Whoville asks,..."  :Good Job:

----------


## h00blah

> I would suggest interacting with your guests more. Make it more of a back and forth between you and your guest. You could also announce your topics and guests a couple of weeks in advance, and have listeners e-mail or post questions on the topic, such as," Cindy Lou Who, from Whoville asks,..."


That's what I was thinking. I just listened to it. I think you're lucky that Brian can rant on and on! Don't get me wrong, I enjoy listening to him speak, but I forgot that you were in the podcast to be completely honest with you.

On a side note - Brian seems like such a cool guy! I can really relate to him. I too can talk my jaw off about my snakes and morphs  :Very Happy: ... I hope all the breeders and guests you bring on talk as much about their passions as Brian can  :Good Job: . Brian's probably really used to speaking in interviews and things of that sort, so definitely keep that in mind.

Ask questions that will get your guests to open up and talk a lot!

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

> I would suggest interacting with your guests more. Make it more of a back and forth between you and your guest. You could also announce your topics and guests a couple of weeks in advance, and have listeners e-mail or post questions on the topic, such as," Cindy Lou Who, from Whoville asks,..."


I like that idea :Smile: . Rule # 1 is don't interrupt..  As soon as I heard him come up for air I was in there.  Thanks guys, really appreciate the input :Smile: 


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This weeks special guest Colin Weaver from ECRB!  Shows air on Saturday Nights @10pm. You can download on iTunes too. You can always listen to past show also :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hk2f...e_gdata_player
Thanks again for your support :Wink: 



Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Taking sugestion I put a list of guest and dates they will be on. We are recording two weeks out...  BHB, ECRB and OzzyBoids are done. Interviewing Justin Sloan Friday night :Smile: . So post any questions you may have for our guest and I will to get it on the show. If you missed a certain show, they will more than likely be back on so just submit here!  Well its a start still have some openings available, if you have someone you would like to hear by all means post them here and I will contact them :Wink: 



Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

One change :Wink: 



Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Vypyrz

The guest list looks good, but I would suggest trying to work in Andrew Wyatt, President of USARK...  :Good Job:

----------


## BPLuvr

> The guest list looks good, but I would suggest trying to work in Andrew Wyatt, President of USARK...


Great idea!  :Good Job:   Nice line up so far some really top notch breeders!

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

We are doing a double release this week, inportant info on Sean Bradley and his family! That should not wait!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-4if...e_gdata_player



Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

So this week we have Colin Weaver from ECRB and Justin Sloan from Sloan Reptiles!
  <a href="http://herp_herp_hooray.buzzsprout.com/">Listen Here!!!</a>
Or
<a href="http://www.rossireptiles.com">Listen Here!!!</a>



Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

I have some great news!!!  You made our first show a success with 1290 downloads. We are super happy and would like to thank all of you for helping us make our first show a success! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKGqQ...e_gdata_player


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Doing an unexpected recording this afternoon :Smile: . Stay tuned...  I'll let you know how it goes!!

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Pictures are worth a 1,000 words :Wink:

----------


## jhaven

Just listened to this week shows.  Excellent job. 
I liked the 1 hour first show, so my only criticism, which is a good thing, is you left me wanting to hear more with the 30-35 minute shows.
I realize the you and the breeders are volunteering time, so I am thankful for whatever you are able to do.
Keep up the good work.

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Thank You J, you guys are in for a treat on the 28th of July then.  Your getting almost 2 full hours of Kevin McCurley from NERD :Wink: . Going to release two parts!


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This weeks very special Guest is Oz from http://www.ozzyboids.com


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1EJL...e_gdata_player


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This week we have Kevin McCurley from NERD :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpHvd...e_gdata_player


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

NERD IS ON!!!


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This week we have Garrick DeMeyer from Royal Constrictor Designs!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoZbl...e_gdata_player


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXw51...e_gdata_player

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This week we have Raphy Martinez from MaBalls.net!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S-EM...e_gdata_player

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This week is for the Boa heads out there.  Jeremy Stone from Jeremy Stone Reptiles is this weeks featured "Breeder of the Week"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVzAp...e_gdata_player

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This week we have Robyn Markland from Pro Exotics, The Reptiles Report and Ship Your Reptiles :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huVKK...e_gdata_player

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This week we have Matt Minetola from Philly Herp!!!  This week we talk to Matt about the first of its kind the Ocelot Borneo!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTz17...e_gdata_player

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This weeks special guest is Heather Wong from Heather's Herps!  You may know her as LadyOh :Smile: 
http://This weeks special guest is H...e_gdata_player


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odEzz...e_gdata_player


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This week we have Josh Harler from Cape Fear Constrictors!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZTUc...e_gdata_player
http://www.buzzsprout.com/6270/60420...arler-live-mp3


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

This week we have Justin Kobylka from J. Kobylka Reptiles!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0ejR...e_gdata_player

https://www.buzzsprout.com/6270/6194...bylka-reptiles


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Been a while from the King!!!

----------

BleedingOrange36 (10-13-2012),h00blah (10-14-2012)

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Listen Tonight @ 10 p.m.  Don't miss this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifV1H...e_gdata_player


Jason Rossi
www.rossireptiles.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossi-...app_2309869772

----------


## h00blah

> Been a while from the King!!!


I listened to the first 10 mins on youtube, then waited til now to listen to it! You should post a thread asking for some ideas for questions  :Good Job: .

Haha at the end of the episode, you say you'll get a list of questions  :Razz: ! Nice!

----------

